# 2007 XL Specialized S-Works Enduro vs. 2009 23" Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29



## Velofreak (Apr 8, 2008)

*2007 XL Specialized S-Works Enduro vs. 2009 23" Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29*

Hi,

I'm 6'6" tall and 260 lbs. I have a 35" inseam and a 37" sleeve. I have a brand-new 2007 XL Specialized S-Works Enduro frame and a new Fox Float fork. My intention was to build it up and ride it.

Now I'm thinking it will be too small for me, and I am looking at a 2009 23" Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29. I would update almost all the components (including clyde wheels).

Money is not an issue.

Here is the geometry for both:

S-Works	XL

Seat Tube Length, Center to Top: 533mm

Top Tube Length: 656mm

Top Tube Length: 633mm

Chainstay Length: 424mm

Seat Tube Angle Low/Short: 69°

Seat Tube Angle Low/Mid: 68°

Seat Tube Angle Low/Long: 67°

Seat Tube Angle High/Short: 70°

Seat Tube Angle High/Mid: 69°

Seat Tube Angle High/Long: 68°

Head Tube Angle Low/Short: 69°

Head Tube Angle Low/Mid: 68°

Head Tube Angle Low/Long	: 67°

Head Tube Angle High/Short: 70°

Head Tube Angle High/Mid: 69°

Head Tube Angle High/Long: 68°

Wheel Base: 1189mm

Standover Height: 791mm

Head Tube Length: 128mm

First top tube line is measured horizontally from center of HT to center of ST

Rockhopper 29'er - Size 23

Seat Tube Length - Center to Top: 584mm

Top Tube Length (Horizontal): 670mm

Top Tube Length (Actual): 642mm

Chainstay Length: 442mm

Bottom Bracket Height - Low Setting: 299mm

Seat Tube Angle (Actual) - Low Setting: 72°

Seat Tube Angle (Effective) - Low Setting: 73.5°

Head Tube Angle - Low Setting: 70.5°

Wheel Base: 1169mm

Standover Height: 875mm

Head Tube Height: 140mm

TT is measured horizontally from center of HT to center of ST

I am a low-risk rec rider who is 50 years old. Your opinions are appreciated.

Please let me know if I need to share additional information.

THANKS!!!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You seem to be jumping all over the place here.... You're going from the Enduro to a hardtail... I agree, you should be on 29" wheels, I am 6'4", 260 pounds and ride a Stumpjumper FSR 29er. This way, I have a 29er and full suspension. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## ride2gether (Jun 15, 2009)

Please let me know if you'd like to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds like you haven't even finished building the Enduro. I would do that, and ride it to see how it feels. Before this past weekend I never rode a 29er. My LBS really tried to get me to go that route when I bought my Stumpy FSR, but they couldn't get an XL 29er full suspension rig in their shop for me to ride so I went with an XL Stumpy FSR because it felt better than everything else I tried out.

I got a chance to ride an XL 09 Stumpy FSR 29er at a demo day, and I can say that I hated it. The bike felt heavy and slow. It took me almost 10 minutes longer to complete half a loop where I tested the bike. I ride that same trail all the time, and I've never struggled like I did with that 29er. I really struggled on some tight switchbacks. I have no desire to get back on another 29er any time soon. Don't believe the hype about 29ers. Not everyone likes them, but if you ride one and love it then that's what you should be riding. BTW, I'm 6'8" and weigh 235lbs. Everyone says 29ers are built for me, but I have to disagree.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Just ride the Enduro. It should fit you fine. I'm 6'7" and rode an XL 2005 Enduro and it fit great.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

We need more information to give a good answer. 

What sort of riding do you plan to do? What size bike have you historically preferred? If you’ve always ridden XL frames and plan to ride a technical downhills with rock gardens, jumps and drops, then the Enduro seems the better choice. If you generally prefer XXL (23 inch) frames and plan to ride more XC with some technical , then the Rockhopper seems better.


----------

